# MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help



## lilzeus (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a 2000 Jetta TDI GLS, with the monsoon tape deck, cd changer, amp and speakers(8 total). I just bought a Kenwood KDC-X692 and a Metra 70-1787 harness.
I have soldered all of the speaker and power wires from the 70-1787 to the Kenwood harness. I was told that the blue/white wire from the Kenwood needs to be spliced to the blue/white wire from the 70-1787's red plug. Then the purple and green RCA cables plug into the back of the Kenwood and the gray and white RCA cables will go unused. I did all this and when I went to plug in the wires, this is what I saw:








Notice how the red harness of the 70-1787 goes nowhere. The 70-1787 comes with an extra wire which you can add for the amp power on signal but it only fits in the square black harness. It does not fit into the red harness. Its the wrong size and shape.
Here is what the old Monsoon head unit has for a wiring diagram on the back:








Now, I understand the VW's blue harness with all the wires runs the CD changer, and apparently there is no harness to adapt it to the standard circular harness.
The 70-1787's black harness has many unused sockets/terminals for wires which my VW's harness has a connection. As it stands, I have no wires to run to the rear input of the Monsoon amp. So I am guessing my rear speakers won't have any sound.
So where do I connect the blue/white wire coming from the red harness of the 70-1787? Have I been sold the wrong harness?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (lilzeus)*

you dont need the red part of the harness for a mkiv. just use the black part. no special connection is necesary for the monsoon system. and your pictues are dead.


----------



## lilzeus (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (sgolf2000)*

Thanks for the quick reply.
I take it then that the answer is 'yes', I was sold the wrong harness since the red one is not used.
Is the 70-1784 the correct harness? Will my rear speakers have no sound if I use this harness(since the 70-1787 has no wires for the rear outputs)? And finally, where do I connect the blue/white amp wire from the Kenwood harness?
The image problem is strange. I am on a different computer and I can see the them.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (lilzeus)*

The Blue White Wire from the Kenwood goes to an aftermarket amp as a turn on lead. It does not go to the stock harness. Only the Switched and constant power, ground and speaker leads go to the stock harness.
Does your aftermarket harness 70-1784 have two plugs in it already, with the red plug seperate? I think the red plug is for the cd changer.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (CMihalcheon)*

correct, you want the 1784. i did not realize your harness had no rear speaker leads. and yes the plug you have attached to the red plug is for the changer.


----------



## lilzeus (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (sgolf2000)*

Thanks for the clarification all. I have ordered the 70-1784 harness from Enfig Car Stereo along with the antenna adapter as well.
Does anyone make a cable to adapt the VW's CD changer harness to the standard aftermarket type? No big loss if that doesn't exist.
Again, thanks.


----------



## lilzeus (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (lilzeus)*

BTW, extra thanks go out to Enfig Car Stereo. I placed my order late in the day today and I have already received a shipping/tracking notice. Thank you for the quick service.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (CMihalcheon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMihalcheon* »_The Blue White Wire from the Kenwood goes to an aftermarket amp as a turn on lead. It does not go to the stock harness. Only the Switched and constant power, ground and speaker leads go to the stock harness. 

When you have a Monsoon amplified system, you will need to hook up the remote wire(Blue/white on the Kenwood) to the amp turn-on wire in the Metra harness(blue or blue/white), or the OEM amp will not turn on...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (nuugen)*

That is incorrect. The monsoon amp has a signal sensing circuit and turns on when it detects a certain voltage on the (I believe) front left channel.
The remote-turn on wire that goes back in to the harness is what typically goes in to k-line and kills scan tools.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

True on the newer monsoons, but on the very early ones you most certainly had to hook up a remote and it wasn't in the pin location for the k line...I have had to do it a few times...


----------



## woodrooster (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: MkIV w/monsoon Metra harness help (nuugen)*

i was wondering if i could revive this thread (found it on search). i'm swapping out the monsoon tape deck from my girlfriend's mk iv jetta (2001) and putting in an alpine deck. will i have to splice the remote wire to the metra harness on this system (i'm using the metra 70-1784). other than that, everything is just match color to color?
edit: the metra instructions say "for 1998 and up models: do NOT use (or tap into) the blue or blue/white wires for these applications" in reference to the amp...this seems to go against posts i've found in my searches???


_Modified by woodrooster at 9:37 PM 4-9-2009_


----------

